# how to get shift knob off



## inspectadeck (Oct 2, 2003)

How do you get a shift knob off a 1995 Nissan 200SX


----------



## seryusly (Oct 24, 2002)

stock? do you want to keep it? i just took a wrench to it. it has alot of glue holding it on.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

wrap it up and give it heck.... I eventually just hacksawed it off before I got my short shifter


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Search the boards, this has been asked 1000s of times


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

kinda like this: 

"grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRR.... son of a.... AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... UUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! F*CK!!!!! *reaches for hacksaw*"


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

James said:


> *kinda like this:
> 
> "grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRR.... son of a.... AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... UUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! F*CK!!!!! *reaches for hacksaw*" *


LOL exactly


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

you just have to give it hell, you might hear a popping sound of the glue breaking, you might not. The pop is scary though, i thought i bet the hell out of my shifter like that

Just some FYI, after you put on a new shift boot and knob, the stock shifter looks like a damn truck shifter(very ver long). hacksaws can be good friends when fabricating a short-er shifter


----------



## inspectadeck (Oct 2, 2003)

so you can just get a hacksaw and cut the shifter to make it shorter?


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

as long as you have something to re-attach it with


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

yeah if you hacksaw the shifter down it makes a pretty nice variation of a real short shifter... Make sure you have a new shift knob to replace the one you cut off. I almost think I liked my cut down one better than my pacesetter... the pacesetter is really stiff...


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

i recently changed my shift knob, and let me tell you, i had to CUT the stock one off. I wrapped it, and tried turning it off, but it seems as if i might have turned it in the wrong direction first, and messed up the small plastic nut that grips the rubber on the inside. Now it's off, after cutting away layer after, layer. 
My only prob is it too high.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if you can stick a small long screwdriver in there and pry some of that glue loose, it helps with the grunting.


----------



## inspectadeck (Oct 2, 2003)

there was barely any glue on mine and i had to cut it off too. It took so long the easiest way is just to use a wrench so you can get some leverage


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I got lucky, mine didn't have any glue I don't think. Twisted off by hand the first time. The way to do it if you want to keep the knob is pull the shifter out of the car. Wrap knob with towel. Place towel/knob on ground and park a car tire on it. Long screwdriver through shift bushing hole and twist. Its just a matter of putting it in position to put down the leverage.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Couldn't you also heat the shifter till the glue melts?

Just a though.

Gotta love that Propane torch.


----------

